# Diagrama de conexión de ECUs Documentación técnica



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2022)

Buenos días, pues eso, tengo un folleto que venía con la compra de un TK200, el cual contiene información de pinout de conexión el cual puede serles de utilidad, el tamaño es grande (mas de 500MB)






El archivo contiene un índice HTML el cual nos permite abrir en forma local la información que contiene más de 1400 diagramas de cableado de ECU en formato PDF

El archivo es mío y siempre trataré de tenerlo online.... Avisen por si se cae, les dejo este *Enlace externo*

**


----------



## resistencio (Sep 20, 2022)

Buenísimo...Lo bajé en el celu, porque nunca pude bajar nada de MEGA con la PC...te lo había pedido en MEDIAFIRE, pero intenté con el celular y bajo bien...super completo, GRACIAS !!!


----------

